# Megaphobema robustum mating attempt



## Brian S (Jul 29, 2008)

I recently recieved a mature male M robustum from Greg of Indiana Exotics with the hopes of him finding romance with both of my females. I left him over night with my largest female during the week I recieved him. That female has since baracaded herself in the burrow but I fear she might be preparing to molt. The smaller female also spent a night with the male but I saw no action and not sure if anything had happened. Last night I put him with the smaller female again and immediately he started drumming, she replied back by drumming with her first 2 pairs of legs. Once the male figured out where that was coming from he approached her and she acted as though she was happy to see him. It appears that a good insert or 2 was made. After mating they separated and I then placed the male back in his box. I plan to pair them again in a few days. If the larger female is actually going to molt I wish she would hurry up. 

Keep your fingers crossed on this one!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful spiders!

Good luck with the breeding!  It would be great to get more of these guys around!

--Joe


----------



## Brian S (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 2 females so hopefully I can get sac out of at least one of them


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful T's, GL with the breeding, they are a good lookng pair.

PIG-


----------



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2009)

Check this out! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## moose35 (Feb 23, 2009)

good stuff dude...:clap: 


i've got some inca cola...................



      moose


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian S said:


> Check this out! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!


Awesome! I wish you the best!


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are you gunna sell them? I could deffenetly use one


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian S said:


> Check this out! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!


woh!, fingers and toes and eyes, 
We sure need more of this beauties in hobby!
best of luck Brian!


----------



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok! Let's open this baby up!


Well holy cow! I see kids in there! 






These babys are huge!!! I am very surprised at the size of these!






I am rather pleased with this


----------



## Philth (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome Brian !.  How many all together? any bad eggs? Congrats :worship: 

Later, Tom


----------



## Dreadz (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice! Awesome job successfully breeding this species and getting some new slings in the hobby:clap: .


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats.love those halloween colors.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2009)

Philth said:


> Awesome Brian !.  How many all together? any bad eggs? Congrats :worship:
> 
> Later, Tom


Tom, 
No bad eggs, not many babies but damn these things are big!!!! I am celebrating with Pina Coladas now so I wont be counting until tomorrow. I cant see very straight right now LOL


----------



## olablane (Feb 23, 2009)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!! I am excited and they arent even mine!!! Are ya going to sell any. Im interested if they arent all spoken for.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2009)

olablane said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!!!! I am excited and they arent even mine!!! Are ya going to sell any. Im interested if they arent all spoken for.


A few have been spoken for since last Summer, I will keep a few and if there are any extras then yes I will sell them. Watch the classifieds here and at www.venomlist.com


----------



## Kimo (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations! That's great! Can you tell me the size of your females and male? Any pre or post care? Temps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian S (Feb 24, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Congratulations! That's great! Can you tell me the size of your females and male? Any pre or post care? Temps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Both were about 5 inches give or take. As for care just keep them on deep/moist substrate as they are burrowers. At the time of mating they were at 75F and later I moved the female in the scorpion room where temps are around 80F. She made the sac in the warmer temps.


----------



## Kimo (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, I know how to keep them, just wanted to know the actuall size, as I have some near 5 inch mark and one is female, 2 unsexed still.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 24, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Thanks, I know how to keep them, just wanted to know the actuall size, as I have some near 5 inch mark and one is female, 2 unsexed still.


They are pretty difficult to breed but at least you have a few to work with. I believe that a large enclosure like in the pics in the first post is essential in breeding these and the other "more difficult" big itchy spiders.


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 24, 2009)

...................


----------



## Kimo (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do you think so? Why it is important? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian S (Feb 26, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> ...................





Kimo said:


> Why do you think so? Why it is important? Thanks in advance!



Did I miss something here?


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy cow Brian!!! Congrats!!! Were all gonna have to go to you for your secrets on breeding M robustum like we have to go to Joy for the secrets on breeding G pulchras!!! Good job bro :clap:  They look great


----------



## Moltar (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats, congrats congrats! It's great to see more of this persnickety species bieng hatched. It's cool too how i the pic of the opened eggsac you can see clearly how they use urty hairs to protect the sac. Did you get a bit itchy?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 26, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> Holy cow Brian!!! Congrats!!! Were all gonna have to go to you for your secrets on breeding M robustum like we have to go to Joy for the secrets on breeding G pulchras!!! Good job bro :clap:  They look great


I'll be writing articles soon as I have some spare time for this sp and Pamph "nigricolor". I dont know all that much but I will be explaining what I did and why I "believe" it was necessary



etown_411 said:


> Congrats, congrats congrats! It's great to see more of this persnickety species bieng hatched. It's cool too how i the pic of the opened eggsac you can see clearly how they use urty hairs to protect the sac. Did you get a bit itchy?


Actually it didnt bother me at all. The abdomen hairs of this species isnt as bad as those long orange hairs on the back legs to me


----------



## Philth (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you get a count yet Brian, or are you still drinking ? 

Later, Tom


----------



## Brian S (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom, Still drinking but I made a special effort just to count them. The final count is.............................................. drum roll please...................................47. 

Not alot of them but hey its a start. I am not aware of anyone ever producing them in the USA before except when acquiring a WC gravid female. I could be wrong of course but I am not aware so someone correct me if I am wrong.
This female wasnt very big, the babies are very large. Much larger than I expected them to be.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update Time!*

Just a little update for y'all.

The babies are molting and beginning to look like "real" slings now






You can see 2 in the molting process






Wont be long until I will need to separate them and let the feeding begin


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is the coolest thing.  I cant wait til you list them for sale.


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic... congrats.  Definitely one for the scrapbook.....


----------



## Brian S (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! I am quite pleased with this.

My next attempt will probably Xenesthis. I hope I can pull that one off


----------



## moose35 (Apr 9, 2009)

those babies are huge
congrats brian :clap: 



    moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done Brian!!:clap:  They look great! :drool: Love the itchy eggsac  

Pato


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 9, 2009)

Grats!  You did a great job; I can't wait to see these for sale.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been dying for one of these slings. I cant wait until you start selling them. How much do you think they will be?


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats!

So when are you going to post a for sale ad?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmmm..... These slings are so large that I am not sure if they will have enough space to molt in a condiment cup.


----------



## miarachnids (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats man.
Great Job!

I hope I have as good of luck as you.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome man congrats! :clap:


----------



## equuskat (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, they do look huge!!  How big are they in inches?  

Good job Brian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian S (Apr 10, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Wow, they do look huge!!  How big are they in inches?
> 
> Good job Brian.


Thanks Kat.

Believe it or not they are nearly an inch long already! Much larger than other spp I have bred in the past


----------



## tarcan (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolutly awesome Brian, congrats on this great success

Martin


----------



## Mook (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on breeding these!!!!
Hail


----------



## Brian S (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! 

I am very pleased with this! Some of the slings are eating their first meals as I type this


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Apr 16, 2009)

looking forward for those, keep me in mind for some


----------

